# mazzer lux -any good?



## Artur (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi guys

I have option to buy mazzer lux timer for £225 -6mths used- very good condition. However have some reservation for it as no much info about this grinder apart from spec being between mini and sj.

Any advice welcome. Or maybe some forum member interested in it?

Thx


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As far as I understand it the Lux is effectively a mazzer mini but sold from scratch with slightly bigger burrs . These are 61mm I think ( correct me if I'm wrong ).

In theory means will grind a bit faster than a standard mini ( 58mm burrs ? ) but slower than a mini that has super jolly burrs ( 64 mm ) . Both have the same motor

If its all in good working order and near mint thats a decent price for a 6 month old one...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mazzer , six months old , £200 , no brainer .


----------



## Artur (Aug 5, 2014)

Mrboots

Yes it is 61mm burr but I haven't seen it as commonly used grinder. People go mini instead or sj- I just can not get why bigger burrs with small motor. £200 would be bargain - I will check what can be done about it.


----------

